# Gzhoom vs Negrek



## kyeugh (Jul 10, 2017)

[size=+2]*Negrek vs Gzhoom*[/size]​


Gzhoom said:


> For my first challenge I think I'll reuse the challenge from the original post, if that's okay!
> 
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> ...


*Negrek's active squad*

 *Phytophthora* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Lum Berry
 *Nate* the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Eviolite
 *Antialiasis* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mandarb* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Haplo* the male Cubone <Lightning Rod> @ Thick Club
 *Cathexis* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Sitrus Berry
 *Phlogiston* the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Eviolite
 *Lemmy* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Dolos* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Sparchaeopteryx* the female Archen <Defeatist>


*Gzhoom's active squad*

 *Holly* the female Charmander <Blaze>
 *Notorious* the male Passimian <Receiver>
 *Johnny* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *William* the genderless Staryu <Illuminate>​[size=+1]*Turn Order*[/size]​
Gzhoom sends out.
Negrek sends out and commands.
Gzhoom commands.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for reffing, Nira! I'll send out William!


----------



## Negrek (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks a ton for taking this, Nira!

I'll start with Cathexis. Cathy, let's open with light screen, then charge beam and thunderbolt.

If Williiam uses thunder wave or toxic, encore it. And if William has clones, you can't reach it with your electricity, or it's immune to electric attacks, use magical leaf instead.

Light Screen / Encore ~ Charge Beam / Encore / Magical Leaf ~ Thunderbolt / Encore / Magical Leaf


----------



## Gzhoom (Jul 17, 2017)

Alright William, time for your first battle!

Start things off with a *Flash*. That, combined with your natural youthful glow, should hopefully buy us some lucky misses here and there. Next, we'll try our own *Light Screen*. And finally, a *Waterfall*. Maybe with the accuracy drop and the flinch chance, they'll miss their Thunderbolt. 

*Flash~Light Screen~Waterfall*


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 17, 2017)

Round One​*Pre-round stats*
*Gzhoom* (Oooo)

William (—) <Illuminate>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Feeling very at home on the shore.
*Commands:* Flash~Light Screen~Waterfall

*Negrek* (Oooo)

Cathexis () <Synchronize> @ Sitrus Berry
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Enjoying the warm sand.
*Commands:* Light Screen / Encore ~ Charge Beam / Encore / Magical Leaf ~ Thunderbolt / Encore / Magical Leaf​
It was a brilliantly sunny day, and William and couldn't have been happier, soaking up the sun's glorious rays without a care in the world, the fine sand like a blanket beneath its leathery skin.  Cathexis was just as pleased with it all, playing in the sand and enjoying its warm touch as she sculpted small mounds around her, the sun carressing her pleasantly.  When their trainers called them over for battle, they were loathe to leave behind their idyllic beach fantasy for combat, but they did as they were told, taking their places before their respective trainers and still quite enjoying the radiant weather.

Gzhoom started out the round with a flash.  Before Negrek even had time to call out her command, William the staryu got right to work on executing its own.  The sparkling red gem at its core began glowing in an ashen, unnatural way— then, without warning, it flashed so brightly the entire battlefield was enveloped for just that instant in its blinding white light.  Cathexis reeled, thoroughly unprepared, and began rubbing at her eyes.  Her trainer, however, was not quite as keen for a break; despite having been dazed by the flash as well, she barked out an order too.

"Light Screen!"  The little ralts was all too happy to construct the wall of energy in accordance with her trainer's wishes, to prevent more unwelcome surprises from reaching her.  Cathexis raised her small palms, humming in concentration as she mustered her psychic powers.  Then, suddenly, a ralts-sized, magenta bubble flickered into existence, surrounding Cathexis and casting a pink, shimmering refraction onto the sand below her.  Confident in her force field, she looked to William proudly, only to be devastated.  William was already at work doing the same thing!  The ruby in her central ring shining merrily, there was an identical bubble surrounding the echinoderm in no time at all.  William put his hands on his hips menacingly, as though to bait the crestfallen ralts.

It was all too effective.  Angered by the staryu's haughtiness, the ralts summoned a needle-thin beam of nastily cracking electricity.  The ralts' own bubble opened to let the beam fly through, and for a fraction of a second it shot through the air, terrifying and unassailed, before splashing off the side of the staryu's shield harmlessly.  In its brief moment of protection, the staryu was quite pleased, until some of the charge beam broke through anyway, jolting the staryu despite the shield's best efforts.

The staryu cried out in pain.  Electricity! it lamented.  My weakness!  How low!  Bent on serving revenge to its brainy foe, the staryu cloaked itself in a violent torrent of lashing water and shot forward with the speed of a bullet.  Cathexis' non-tangible shield was helpless against the physical barrage, and bent away, allowing William to smash into Cathexis with unbelievable force.  Cathexis hollered and flew backward, landing in the sand and kicking up a wall of it as her shield flickered back into existence.  Still full to the brim with energy, she leapt back to her feet and shot another wicked bolt of lightning, this one far nastier than the last.  It ripped through staryu's shield and absolutely fried it.  William singed and smoking, and Cathexis panting and covered in sand, the round drew to an end.

*Post-round stats*
*Gzhoom* (Oooo)

William (—) <Illuminate>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Light Screen active (3 more actions)
*Executed:* Flash ~ Light Screen ~ Waterfall

*Negrek* (Oooo)

Cathexis () <Synchronize> @ Sitrus Berry
*Health:* 95%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Light Screen active (3 more actions), Accuracy -1, Special Attack +1
*Executed:* Light Screen ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt​


Spoiler: Calculations



Action One
William: Speed 85, Health 100, Energy 100, Status None
Cathexis: Speed 40, Health 100, Energy 100, Status None
William uses flash for 1 energy.
Cathexis' accuracy is lowered by one stage.
Cathexis uses light screen for 1 energy.

Action Two
William: Speed 85, Health 100, Energy 99, Status None
Cahtexis: Speed 40, Health 100, Energy 99, [Accuracy -1, Light Screen active (5)]
William uses light screen for 1 energy.
Cathexis uses charge beam (accuracy rolled 217/1000) for 4 energy and 3 (base 5 * 1.5 weakness, / 2 for light screen) damage.
Cathexis' special attack is raised by one stage (effect chance rolled 1/100).
Cathexis exerts 1 energy to maintain light screen.

Action Three
William: Speed 85, Health 97, Energy 98, Light Screen (4)
Cathexis: Speed 40, Health 100, Energy 94, [Accuracy -1, Light Screen active (4), Special Attack +1]
William uses waterfall for 3 energy (3 base - 1 STAB) and 5 (8 base * 1.25 stab, / 2 sunlight) damage.
William exerts 1 energy to maintain light screen.
Cathexis does not flinch (effect chance rolled 90/100).
Cathexis uses thunderbolt (accuracy rolled 537/1000) for 5 energy and 7 (9 base + 1 stat modifier * 1.5 weakness, / 2 for light screen) damage.
Cathexis exerts 1 energy to maintain light screen.

Results
William: Speed 85, Health 90, Energy 94, Light Screen (3)
Cathexis: Speed 40, Health 95, Energy 88, [Accuracy -1, Light Screen active (3), Special Attack +1]





			
				Ref Notes said:
			
		

> gzhoom commands next.  i'm hoping this reffing is okay, but keep in mind that i'm still quite new to this, so there might be a few errors.  the calculations are included for your convenience should you choose to double-check.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow, that was a fantastic fast reffing, Nira! Thanks a lot! Only one small thing; the arena has a permanent sunny day effect going on, so the waterfall would actually have done a bit less.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 18, 2017)

Negrek said:


> Wow, that was a fantastic fast reffing, Nira! Thanks a lot! Only one small thing; the arena has a permanent sunny day effect going on, so the waterfall would actually have done a bit less.


thank you!  and right, my bad. it should be fixed now.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jul 19, 2017)

That reffing was great, Nira! And so fast!

Okay William, our best bet is to shock them into immobility. So let's start with another *Waterfall*. Maybe you'll get a flinch out of it this time. Even if they protect themselves from it, or you do get the flinch, hit them with *another Waterfall*. And then, even if they protect against the second one, or they flinch from it, go for a *third Waterfall*. However, if you can't use Waterfall for some reason, switch to *Dive* and, if you are forced to dive and you've got an action left, try and *hide* from them under a buoy or a sandbar or something.

*Waterfall~Waterfall/Dive~Waterfall/Dive/Hide*


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 3, 2017)

*dq warning for negrek*.  you have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 4, 2017)

Gonna have to ask for a couple days' extension on this. Probably won't be able to get anything in tomorrow, but I can have commands up Saturday.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 4, 2017)

no problem.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 5, 2017)

Okay, let's do this!

Nice work, Cathy. Follow up with will-o-wisp. Try a second time if you flinch or it misses. On the final action, use thunder punch.

If your first will-o-wisp works fine, pop a 10% sub in there.

Will-o-Wisp ~ Subsitutte (10%) / Will-o-Wisp ~ Thunder Punch


----------



## Porygon2 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Gzhoom vs Negrek: Round 2*

Round Two​
*Gzhoom (Oooo)*

William ᴓ | Illuminate
Health: 090%
█████████
Energy: 094%
█████████
Commands: 
*Waterfall~Waterfall/Dive~Waterfall/Dive/Hide*
Status:
Light Screen active (3 more actions)

*(oooO) Negrek*





Synchronize |  Cathexis 
095% :Health
██████████
088% :Energy
█████████
:Commands
*Will-o-Wisp~Substitute (10%)/Will-o-Wisp~Thunder Punch*
:Status
Light Screen active (3 more actions), Accuracy -1, Special Attack +1​
The unrelenting sun was obviously a bit too much for Nira. Suffering from the heat, they were carried out on a stretcher and replaced by the two-hour-old (_at the time of writing_) ref Porygon2.

William began the round. Of course, as a gentlemon and a scholar, William should not stoop to the level of such an uncivilised scoundrel. Yet they were indebted to their trainer and had to carry out any requests their trainer may bequeath to them. Their loyalty to their trainer outranked their pride. William began to rotate in the air, gathering water around them, forming a kind of swirling ball of water (and Staryu). They thrust forward, colliding with Cathexis. Causing the Feeling Pokémon to fall back.

Cathexis picked herself up quickly. The foolish Staryu had struck her! Her! With her superior intelligence! Don't you know she watches Rick & Morty?! Inspired for revenge by her trainer, she closed her eyes and began to concentrate. Holding her hands out in front of her, arms outstretched, a small purple ball of fire started to form. It bobbed and danced in the air, just a few inches away from her hands. Opening her eyes, she started to move her hands. The intricate hand and palm movements directed the wisp towards William. However, her vision was still blurry from the Flash that had blinded her before, and William's shiny gem blinded her further. The wisp hit the ground and dissipated into nothing.

'_Bully!_' William thought, pleased with the results of the previous action. '_Why fix what isn't broken?_' Repeating the steps from before, they cloaked themselves in a swirling ball of water and tackled Cathexis. Knocking the Ralts over again.

Frustrated by the miss of her previous move, Cathexis tried again. Knowing that Einstein had postulated that the definition of insanity was doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result, she didn't mind being considered insane by an inferior mind (_as what happens to all of the greats_) and moved to create a wisp again. Closing her eyes and stretching her arms out, a small ball of purple flame formed in front of her. Opening her eyes and redoing those articulate hand movements, Cathexis sent the bobbing and dancing wisp towards William. Managing to bypass her blurry vision and William's annoying glowing core, she guided the wisp to hit the Staryu. William let out a loud "hyahh!" as the ghostly fires burned his skin.

Egads! William's flesh sizzled as the wisp collided with him. Furious that the brutish Ralts would stoop so low, William retaliated with yet another Waterfall. The swirling ball of water and burned Staryu lunged forward, colliding with Cathexis yet again. This time, however, Cathexis didn't seem to suffer as much as previous.

Grinning, Cathexis had managed to land a hit on the Staryu and it had made a lasting impression. The Star Shape Pokémon's normally brown skin glowing red where the wisp had left a burn. Following the orders of her trainer, she somehow curled her digitless hand-nub into a fist. Pulling the fist back, she began to focus electrical energy into it. It began to glow yellow, electric sparks arching from it. She ran forward, pulling the fist back some more as she approached the Staryu. Her blurry vision and the flashing core did bother her, however she made a wild guess and thrust her fist forward.

It struck William. Another "hyahh!" of pain echoed through the island.

End of Round Two.​
*Gzhoom (Oooo)*

William ᴓ | Illuminate
Health: 077%
████████
Energy: 082%
████████
Commands: 
*Waterfall~Waterfall~Waterfall*
Status:
"How ghastly!" | Burned (3% per round)

*(oooO) Negrek*





Synchronize |  Cathexis 
082% :Health
████████
075% :Energy
████████
:Commands
*Will-o-Wisp (miss)~Will-o-Wisp~Thunder Punch*
:Status
Accuracy -1, Special Attack +1 | Sorry for the Rick & Morty joke​


Spoiler: Damage and Energy Calc



Action 1:
William's Waterfall
80/10 * 1.25 (STAB) /2 (weather) -> 5% damage done
-> 3% energy used
Flinch roll -> 64 > 20, no
Critical roll -> 91 > 5, no

Cathexis' Will-O-Wisp -> 3% energy used
Accuracy roll -> 91.92 > 58.75, miss

-1% energy per Pokémon for light screen

Action 2:
William's Waterfall
80/10 * 1.25 (STAB) /2 (weather) -> 5% damage done
-> 3% energy used
Flinch roll -> 24 > 20, no
Critical roll -> 100 > 5, no

Cathexis' Will-O-Wisp -> 3% energy used
Accuracy roll -> 46.42 < 58.75, hit

-1% energy per Pokémon for light screen

-1% health from William for burn

Action 3:
William's Waterfall
80/10 * 1.25 (STAB) /2 (weather) *0.67 -> 3% damage done
-> 3% energy used
Flinch roll -> 70 > 20, no
Critical roll -> 54 > 5, no

Cathexis' Thunderpunch
75/10 * 1.5 (eff) -> 11% damage done
-> 4% energy used
Paralysis roll -> 87 > 10, no
Critical roll -> 42 > 5, no
Accuracy roll -> 26 < 65, hit

-1% energy light screen

-1% health from William for burn

Light Screens have faded.



Notes:
- I wasn't sure if Illuminate calculated before or after accuracy multipliers. I did it after but can change it if its before. Regardless the round would have been the same.
     - In addition, I used the accuracy multiplier from the games. I have seen multiple versions of it on here. If you want me to use a flat 10% change I can. That won't change the results from this round.
- Negrek to order next.


----------



## Negrek (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for e-reffing this, Porygon2, and for getting the first round done so quickly!

Accuracy modifiers should be a straight addition/subtraction kind of deal so they line up with how e.g. attack and defense modifiers are handled in ASB. I think nerfing accuracy-lowering attacks for this kind of game is also a good idea, since there's no longer an opportunity cost to using accuracy-lowering attacks (they don't use a move slot) and since battles last longer than in the games, accuracy modifiers have a greater ability to affect the battle. Being able to fire a flash, which a lot of pokémon can do, and zap your opponent to 75% accuracy for a lot of its moves isn't a great deal of fun imo.

Anyway, nice work, Cathexis! This round let's not rely so much on luck and go with a magical leaf, calm mind, magical leaf.

If William changes the weather or tries to status you, give it an encore and then go back to what you were doing.

Magical Leaf / Encore ~ Calm Mind / Encore ~ Magical Leaf / Encore


----------



## Gzhoom (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for e-reffing, Porygon2!

William, let’s try to switch things up a little! First, we need to make those leaves a little less threatening. Maybe if we *make you a little less watery and a little more telekinetic and Tinkerbell-ish*? Then, let’s *Dazzle* them! Then, we’ll finish with a *Toxic*!

*Reflect Type~Dazzling Gleam~Toxic*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 28, 2017)

*Round Three*

*Gzhoom* (OOOO)





*William* the Staryu
*Speed*: Base 85
*Ability*: Illuminate
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% for contact moves, and 5% for other moves.)
*Item*: None
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: "How ghastly!" _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack._
*Commands*: Reflect Type~Dazzling Gleam~Toxic

*Negrek* (OOOO)





*Cathexis* the female Ralts
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Synchronize
(Copies poison, burns, and paralysis onto the Pokémon that inflicted them.)
*Item*: Sitrus Berry
(Heals one-quarter of the health the user has lost. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Sorry for the Rick & Morty joke. _-1 Accuracy, +1 Special Attack._
*Commands*: Magical Leaf / Encore ~ Calm Mind / Encore ~ Magical Leaf / Encore

-----

Instead of immediately lashing out at Cathexis for the pain she had wrought, William, like a true gentlemanstar, stilled and focused inward. Its thoughts were the swish of waves against sand, the feel of ocean spray upon skin. No, no, enough of that for this battle. William cast its attention on the little Ralts at the other end of the beach - yes, _this_ was what it needed to be: a little bit magical, a little bit devious. In a tiny span of time, William had absorbed Cathexis's energy signature and forgot all about the sounds of the water.

And just in time, as Cathexis held her hands up to the sky, forming mysterious, glowing leaves with an energy completely anti-water. Her leaves sliced down through the sky, battering into the Staryu one after another, but William was able to brush them off with some pride. They had not hurt as much as it had expected, with its new typing. 

Glittering in the sun, William turned the red gem on its front to face Cathexis and loosed a dazzling beam of light into her face. The blast knocked her backwards into the sand, and William chuckled with glee. The laugh echoed not just out loud but in Cathexis's mind and she shuddered; she hadn't planned on another Psychic-type in this battle. Shaking a little and picking herself up from the sand, she closed her eyes and pushed the battle's frenzy out of her mind. In went her first breath for three counts, out for four, in for three, out for four... When she opened her eyes, she was refocused and steadier, narrowing her eyes at the Staryu shimmering in the spray from the sea. 

Just as she was opening her eyes, William was gathering something decidedly _not_ shiny and glittery. Cartwheeling star-point over star-point in the sand, William dredged up all the nasty gunk buried beneath the beach's pristine surface, tossing it into a huge glob of seaweed and toxic grime and spun it, wicked and fast, into Cathexis's face. She cried out as the toxins sunk into her eyes and skin, feeling a deep chill descend upon her. But, she pretended to brush it off, and clapped her tiny hands together. _Oh, fantastic job! That was beautiful! Well done!_ she cheered, her face a mask of feigned enjoyment. 

William perked up a little, surprised by the Ralts's pleasure. Well, if she liked that, the Staryu could certainly try to impress her some more...

-----

*Gzhoom* (OOOO)





*William* the Staryu
*Speed*: Base 85
*Ability*: Illuminate
(Lowers incoming moves' accuracy by a flat 10% for contact moves, and 5% for other moves.)
*Item*: None
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: She... liked my attack?! _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type. Encored (Toxic), 3 actions remaining. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)_
*Used*: Reflect Type~Dazzling Gleam~Toxic

*Negrek* (OOOO)





*Cathexis* the female Ralts
*Speed*: Base 40
*Ability*: Synchronize
(Copies poison, burns, and paralysis onto the Pokémon that inflicted them.)
*Item*: Sitrus Berry
(Heals one-quarter of the health the user has lost. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Feeling calm and sly. _-1 Accuracy, +2 Special Attack. +1 Special Defense. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)_
*Used*: Magical Leaf ~ Calm Mind ~ Encore
​*Arena Status*

There are a few stray scorch marks and various debris gathering around the two battlers. 



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: William (85) > Cathexis (40).

Action One Attempts
William uses Reflect Type to become Psychic/Fairy type. 
Cathexis uses Magical Leaf. 

William's pre-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack._
William uses Reflect Type to become Psychic/Fairy type.
Energy (William): 5%
Accuracy: n/a
William's post-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type._
William's Energy: 84% - 5% = 79%
Burn Damage (William): 1% (3% round total)
William's Health: 77% - 1% = 76% 

Cathexis's pre-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +1 Special Attack._
Cathexis uses Magical Leaf.
Energy (Cathexis): (60/20)% = 3%
Damage (William): 6% + 1% (+1 SpAt) = 7%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 73, no CH
Cathexis's post-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +1 Special Attack. _
Cathexis's Energy: 75% - 3% = 72%
William's Health: 76% - 7% = 69%


*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: William (85) > Cathexis (40).

Action Two Attempts
William uses Dazzling Gleam. 
Cathexis uses Calm Mind. 

William's pre-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type._
William uses Dazzling Gleam. 
Energy (William): (80/20)% = 4% - 1% (STAB) = 3%
Accuracy: 100%
Damage (Cathexis): 8% + (8/4 = 2)% (STAB) = 10%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 85, no CH
Burn Damage (William): 1% (3% round total)
William's post-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type. _
William's Energy: 79% - 3% = 76%
William's Health: 69% - 1% = 68%
Cathexis's Health: 82% - 10% = 72%

Cathexis's pre-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +1 Special Attack. _
Cathexis uses Calm Mind.
Energy (Cathexis): 2% 
Cathexis's post-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +2 Special Attack. +1 Special Defense._
Cathexis's Energy: 72% - 2% = 70%

*Action Three*

[*]Speed order: William (85) > Cathexis (40).

Action Three Attempts
William uses Toxic. 
Cathexis uses Encore. 

William's pre-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type. _
William uses Toxic. 
Energy (William): 4%
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 25, hit
Burn Damage (William): 1% (3% round total)
Cathexis's next pre-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +2 Special Attack. +1 Special Defense. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)_
Sychronize: William gets poisoned too
William's post-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round) _
William's Energy: 76% - 4% = 72%
William's Health: 75% - 1% = 74%

Cathexis's pre-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +2 Special Attack. +1 Special Defense. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)_
Cathexis uses Encore.
Energy (Cathexis): 4%
William's next pre-action status: _Moderately Burned. 3% damage per round. x0.67 Attack. Psychic/Fairy type. Encored (Toxic), 3 actions remaining.Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round) _
Toxic Damage (Cathexis): 2% (2% this round, 3% next round)
Toxic Damage (William): 2% (2% this round, 3% next round)
Cathexis's post-action status: _-1 Accuracy, +2 Special Attack. +1 Special Defense. Toxic Poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round) _
Cathexis's Energy: 70% - 4% = 66%
Cathexis's Health: 72% - 2% = 70%
William's Health: 74% - 2% = 72%



*Notes*:


William switched to Psychic/Fairy type in action 1, so Cathexis's Magical Leaf did not inflict any super effective damage. 
William was Encored in action 3 and per Encore's description, will try to use Toxic for the next three actions. But still give commands, because if the charade is broken, it could still do something else :O 
*Edit*: turns out Encore IS affected by accuracy drops, but assuming a 10% drop for -1 Accuracy and a 5% drop for Illuminate, it rolled a 55 and still hit. Yay!
I did this kinda quick and didn't double-check it much, so if you notice any mistakes, please let me know!
*Gzhoom* commands first.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 30, 2017)

Fantastic. Thanks a ton for handling this, Sadstone-Shadow! Only thing I see is that toxic should have triggered Ralts' synchronize, and William should be badly poisoned now as well.


----------



## Gzhoom (Dec 30, 2017)

Are Pokémon in ASB battles allowed to have more than one status condition?


----------



## Negrek (Dec 30, 2017)

They are.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 30, 2017)

Negrek said:


> Fantastic. Thanks a ton for handling this, Sadstone-Shadow! Only thing I see is that toxic should have triggered Ralts' synchronize, and William should be badly poisoned now as well.


Whoops, forgot about that. Should be fixed now!


----------



## Gzhoom (Jan 11, 2018)

I think I'll go ahead and switch to Holly. If I understand correctly, that means I should command now, as well. If Negrek is supposed to get a chance to respond (i.e. with their own switch), I won't lose too much sleep over re-ordering.

So, Holly! Let's start with a *Double Team for five clones*. Next, let's try a *Will-O-Wisp*. Finish with *another Will-O-Wisp* if the first one didn't hit but you think you've got a normal shot at hitting the second one, or else try a *Flamethrower*.

*Double Team (5 Clones) ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Will-O-Wisp/Flamethrower*


----------



## Negrek (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, I would have the option of switching here, and you'd get the chance to re-command if I did. But I'm not going to. You still got this, Cathy!

*Substitute (10%) ~ Rain Dance ~ Psychic*


----------

